# QINGDAO | Qingdao Landmark Center | 327m | 1074ft | 74 fl | 195m | 640ft | 48 fl | 173m | 568ft | 42 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

OFFICIAL RENDER:









Preliminary render:











http://www.51fdc.com/html/2011-01-18/00041540.htm
http://news.qd.soufun.com/2011-01-18/4382537.htm
http://house.qingdaonews.com/gb/content/2011-01/17/content_8637605.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

March 20 by shuimuss


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow a great addition to the already excellent skyline


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

qingdao goes supertall ~ nice because i have friends there


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

327m, 70 floors, by SOM.
http://news.iqilu.com/shandong/shandonggedi/20120214/668186.html
http://roll.sohu.com/20120213/n334596413.shtml


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice new render love it


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice slope, very elegant. Just hope they go with this one and not SOM don't compromise the design.


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

This will be Qingdao's first supertall if built, right?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

ganghui said:


> This will be Qingdao's first supertall if built, right?


yes it will.


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

This will be a really nice seaside skyline.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

A big change in the skyline with this great glass tower.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

Prep??
by K-M-A


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

From http://www.cladding.com/?page_id=2251


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 01 by xiaobao733


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By xiaobao733


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Good design. Looks like a huge improvement for this area.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More renders, from:
http://archinect.com/people/project/7368935/qingdao-audit-bureau-concept-design/8176616


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Nice renders


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=885&lat=36.0587443047&lng=120.3728735447&z=17&t=k


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 抽烟的寂寞


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By xiaobao733


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By xiaobao733


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks close to U/C if not there :cheers: qingdao really deserves a supertall


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 30 by xiaobao733

moved. looks like main tower is U/C either.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 12 by 从汉口到青岛


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Sep 15 by qdglm


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> looks close to U/C if not there :cheers: *qingdao really deserves a supertall*


oh yeah....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The sloping side is graceful :drool:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 22 by chyty


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Elegant design! 
Experience makes me ask though, where exactly is the the main tower site? I wouldn't be surprised if it was the part that is still being excavated. And if that is the case, perhaps it is a bit premature for this to be in the u/c forum. hno:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Blue Flame said:


> Elegant design!
> Experience makes me ask though, where exactly is the the main tower site? I wouldn't be surprised if it was the part that is still being excavated. And if that is the case, perhaps it is a bit premature for this to be in the u/c forum. hno:


Im afraid you're right. It doesn't match where the main tower is in the rendering to where the towers are rising. Those towers rising are no way a supertall.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Aug 01 by dzm224455


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Aug 01 by dzm224455


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh man that's gorgeous! I love such elegant swooping vertical curves. Greenland never fails to impress in their choice of design.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the two side towers seem quite far up already. same project or am i guessing wrong?

by liylboy on 15.1.2015










gaoloumi thread


----------



## meiwa (Mar 18, 2014)

^^ Beautiful skyline!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-03-24 by 被人偷 

Smaller ones are topped out


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-06-10 by 从汉口到青岛


----------



## rameire (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a pick or two of these buildings from Easter this year, just need to post a few more times and ill throw them up.


----------



## rameire (Apr 9, 2015)

A Pic I took from the Marina in Qingdao at the Start of April.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this will be a nice adition to skyline


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Green Villas on the 6th of December 2015










Clearly lots of movement - should be UC soon


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Green Villas on the 11th of January 2016


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

24.04.16 by 眸昙


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Tan Mou


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 沙滩企鹅
 *Penguin Beach*


----------



## jasem86 (Jun 15, 2016)

looks very deep


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 視野 *Perspective*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Green Villas


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Perspective


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Perspective


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 03 by 辛家庄扛把子


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 08 by 青青小筑


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Aug 01 by WENTAO_CUI


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 19 by 六月的风


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by xiaolifu


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 白衣飘飘的年代


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

from 中建八局青岛微信公众号 via 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 牛酉酷 on 500px


​


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

That must be a very popular place to photograph the skyline. I've seen a few pictures from that spot different times of the day


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I must stop looking at these pictures with beautiful skies... when I visit Qingdao in person I will be disappointed if the sky is normal!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 22









新势力 by Dao. on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-18 by Jinan_Fans


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 02









三浴海滩暮色 by 小自然外景 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The cranes are doing their jobs (Central bottom of the photos below)









by 卫国 on 500px










by Icer冰冰冰 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By joseph222 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 23:*








*By 海岱 via 从汉口到青岛 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Very slow construction here. But as long as they're making sure it's high quality


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think its a very complicated part of the construction at this stage


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 老壮丁 on 500px









by 老壮丁 on 500px









by 牛酉酷 on 500px






​


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Not a close up shot but it looks like it might be accelerating finally


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 眺望云端 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by joseph222

2021/01/02














*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 牛酉酷 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 懵憧的大西瓜 on 500px









by 懵憧的大西瓜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr.Y on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 柠檬Lu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WM魏 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by rockyvision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WM魏 on 500px









by 张伟靖Sid on 500px









by 小自然外景 on 500px






​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 4









《奥帆中心》 by 神龙行者 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

海边的日出 by 周志亮 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Judy～侧耳倾听 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WM魏 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 17









光路与城市美景 by 许Young on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

晨曦 by 周志亮 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 康子灬Joker on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by rockyvision on 500px









by 周志亮 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 九衢 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

海天红霞 by 巴乔 on 500px









三浴霞光 by WM魏 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 虫二林 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao, the beautiful coastal city - 美丽海滨城市青岛*








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Freeyummy








by Freeyummy on 500px








by 苗子 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

城市剪影 by 一隅 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 25









青岛国信海天中心 by 蒜兔 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rod Wung on 500px








by Nine Feel on 500px




​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 7









海滨夏日 by Lengcy on 500px


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

little universe said:


> ^^
> You don't have to google.
> If you click the British tabloid's article link below, it will tell you the tunnel is 3.49 kilometres (2.1 miles) submerged under the Yellow Sea. 😂
> 
> ...


Good lord how the hell they dig so far down?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

it is top out！  
by 海岱岱🎵&台777 on 贴吧


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 30:*








青岛城市风光 by 晓自然摄影 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 码一枚 on 500px


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 7 by 被丢弃的卡扎菲


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the core looks topped out


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 8 by 劲先生


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am upset to see this building is thick only at bottom 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

6/7








海的自述 by 花满楼Seth on 500px.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

kenamour said:


> June 8 by 劲先生
> View attachment 3327117


Ah yes, the facade is going the Huiyun Route


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 21:*








青岛沿岸风景 by Hernando on 500px.com


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

T/O?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Khale_Xi said:


> T/O?


the project has been top out for 2 week


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

in this case, I presume the parapet will be taller than the core


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

It looks absolutely incredible. Qingdao has one of the most attractive skylines in China and the best seashore skyline after HK city. They deserve more supertalls.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I still think shenzhen has a better seashore skyline, take a look  
IMG_2771 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 肉夹馍 on 500px








by 零~视觉映像 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 航迹  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Brian on 500px








by Brian on 500px


​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

云上海天_航拍_颇可,建筑,青岛,城市风光,航拍


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 马小六 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大海 on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 宁静致远 on 500px








by Tiam. on 500px








by Tiam. on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by slx  on 500px








by Vimcau on 500px








by zhanglianxun on 500px








by Vimcau on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 马小六 on 500px








by 夜夜思念 on 500px








by 夜夜思念 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, are there closer photos?  








by 花满楼Seth on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 11:*








城市天际线日落夜景 by 红油火锅 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I said closer photos, not farther photos 😁 😁


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Fantastic skyline... Like the Chinese Miami


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

trustevil said:


> Fantastic skyline... Like the Chinese Miami


I think the chinese Miami is Haikou, in my opinion


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, are there closer photos?


08/09/22 by 腾龙之岽


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the upper half is too skinny. it should be thicker


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

trustevil said:


> Fantastic skyline... Like the Chinese Miami


Qingdao is more like the "Chinese Baltimore" not "Chinese Miami".




Zaz965 said:


> I think the chinese Miami is Haikou, in my opinion


I think the so called "Chinese Miami" is usually referring to either Xiamen or Beihai.
Haikou and Hainan Island at large is known as the "Chinese Hawaii".




2020.09.18








by 徐健·青岛 on 500px








by 徐健·青岛 on 500px








by 刘陶怡 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Along~ on 500px








by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px








by Along~ on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WM魏 on 500px








by aronn on 500px








by aronn on 500px



​


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 非鱼根本不是鱼 on 500px








by 散一地暖阳 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 十子大人 on 500px








by 十子大人 on 500px








by 十子大人 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

青岛CBD城市风光夜景天际线 by Tai'merose Teen on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 秋刀鱼Erwin. on 500px








by zxZhu on 500px








by zxZhu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Tai'merose Teen on 500px








by Tai'merose Teen on 500px



​


----------

